# Coyote Calling Ratios???



## utahheadgear (Nov 10, 2004)

I was just wondering what some of you coyote hunter's calling ratios are? In other words, what is your Yote/setup ratio??

Mine so far this year is 11 yotes called in for 49 setups made or 22% call rate. 
Incidentally, it was 9 for 23 or 39% call rate before this weekend's 1000 mile wind swept adventure to find a new hot spot. Sheeesh!!!

Also you might add:

How does a windy day affect your call ratio?

Seems to make it tougher for me.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't have actual numbers on mine but on this side of the state i usually get one coyote every day i go out for the most part. I might call a few more then that but can just about count on taking one home for the stretcher. As far as just calling coyotes it would say 2 coyotes called for every 10-12 stands. Wind can really shoot that percentage down.
*Uthahheadgear*Where did you head out to find your hotspot? Did it payoff or was it a waste of time? I hate it when it ends up being a waste of time but man is it nice when it all comes together and you find a new honey hole


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

i use to bring maybe one yote every 25 setups till this year the yote population in the east is booming i bring home 4 a week easterns are tougher then westerns because they seem to be a bit cagey but then again we deal with 45-50 pound dogs opposed to 30 pounders a lot of fun seeing something wolflike


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

That would be fun to call those big Bas$%^$ in that you have out east


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Some people get discouraged with a 20% success rate, but the truth is that is very good. You need to call a lot to get coyotes in. If you consider the size of a coyote territory the probability of one hearing you , even if you are within his territory, is only about 25%. You guys that are getting 25% or better are doing excellent. The only way to beat that is calling where populations are so high that it restricts territory. Very high populations of prey species will, as I understand, also slightly reduce territory size.


----------



## jeff y (Dec 25, 2004)

i need advice for better success I got one fox in the last year but i know that they are around. using preymaster call. I treid all the sounds but no luck. thanks jeff.


----------



## CryBabyPredatorCalls (Nov 14, 2004)

jeff

i hunt in PA what part of PA? my advice to you would be to venture in to clinton, potter, centre or clearfield county and cameron too these have all faired well for me there are dogs elswhere but not like in the allegheneys


----------

